
Bulletproof Coffee - ryanio
http://blog.ryanio.com/post/78773055249/the-soylent-alternative-you-can-make-tomorrow-morning
======
shittyanalogy
The man who "invented" this can be found here:
[http://www.bulletproofexec.com/](http://www.bulletproofexec.com/)

If this doesn't convince you I don't know what will: _Can you really lose 100
pounds without using exercise, upgrade your IQ by more than 12 points, and
stay healthy by sleeping less than 5 hours? It took more than 15 years and
$300,000 to learn how to reach the Bulletproof® state of high performance. And
it’s all here on the blog for you._

Notice he thinks he's got a registered trademark on the word Bulletproof.

Do we really need more crapily to none researched dietary fads on HN?

~~~
Zikes
Your argument is ad hominem. The man who wrote this article has posted sources
for each claimed benefit.

~~~
shittyanalogy
That is a small collection of supporting research in sources neither of us is
qualified to verify of individual parts of this dietary suggestion. Not
conclusive research into Bulletproof coffee itself. Some pieces being
seemingly supportive doesn't mean anything about the whole.

~~~
__--__
_neither of us is qualified_

That kind of thinking is how we got the government sanctioned food pyramid.
I'd rather think for myself, thanks.

~~~
shittyanalogy
I don't follow.

------
wldlyinaccurate
Bulletproof coffee is a great breakfast (and snack) for anybody on a high fat
diet like keto or Atkins. This is because while on these diets, your body has
put itself in a state where it can more easily convert fat to energy. However,
people on a regular high carb diet will not be able to make the most of all
that fat and will just be hungry and tired after an hour.

Don't get me wrong, I think most people need more good fat in their diet. But
if you're on a "regular" diet, the fat needs to be a supplement, not a
replacement.

------
davidedicillo
Call me old school, but I love my mediterranean (italian) diet: a balance mix
of all the nutrients in normal portions. I think nothing is really bad for you
in right in normal quantities. Try to eat a 6oz steak with a nice salad (EVOO,
salt, lemon juice for dressing) instead of a 16oz steak with a bunch of
sauces. Afraid of carbs? Try eating 60g of pasta next time instead of a salad
bowl of it.

~~~
mistercow
>I think nothing is really bad for you in right in normal quantities.

That's either false or tautological. Mercury is bad for you in any quantity.
If you say "the normal quantity for mercury is zero", then "nothing is bad for
you in normal quantities" is a meaningless statement.

~~~
davidedicillo
I'm glad to see you grasped my point.

------
dabernathy89
I don't really understand how this is an 'alternative' to soylent.

~~~
ryanio
It's not a perfect 1:1 replacement as you can't just drink Bulletproof Coffee
to get all your nutrients. But, start your day with a cup of it to boost
nutrition, focus, and satiety. Follow with a normal lunch and dinner.

------
crazygringo
Umm... well, glad to see the mods changed the title from the ridiculous "The
Soylent Alternative" on the blog.

Yes, fat is good, particularly if you want to lose weight, and I mostly agree
with the people who say we should get most of our main calories from it, not
carbs.

But pouring butter and oil into your coffee is crazy talk. Encouraging over-
caffeination is hardly healthy, and this fat is devoid of other nutrients and
vitamins.

Just slather butter on your broccoli, have bacon with eggs cooked in butter,
eat the fat on your steak, eat nuts and avocados and cheese, and you'll have
all the calories you need. If you're eating fat without the accompanying
necessary protein or vitamins and other nutrients, then as they say, "you're
doing it wrong".

------
brianbreslin
Kiiiinda misleading title. I too am a fan of bulletproof coffee, but don't see
it as an alternative to soy lent which is a food replacement.

This would have been more interesting had you added nutrients and protein to
your version of bp coffee.

~~~
bherms
I've read into Dave's stuff a bit, and it sounds like mostly bs to me, but I
have heard good things about bulletproof coffee, though it's all been
anecdotal.

Do you really feel better drinking it, or is it just a nice way to get quick,
easy calories in the morning without any insulin spike from carbs?

~~~
brianbreslin
I feel less of a caffeine crash from it, and a more even caffeine buzz. I'm
not doing it for calories, as I already do 4HB or paleo breakfast WITH the
bulletproof coffee.

------
mistercow
In what sense is Bulletproof Coffee remotely an alternative to soylent? I'm
not even going to touch the major problems with Dave Asprey's claims,
especially regarding mycotoxins.

But this seems like an extremely bait-y headline. There's no new content here
- just a restating of Asprey's claims, plus the word "soylent".

------
Blahah
I've been on DIY soylent on and off since last June, and had a few weeks of
bulletproof while I was doing high-protein low-carb soylent.

Bulletproof is nothing like a soylent replacement, it's just like a crazy
energy drink. Basically you just skip breakfast and have your coffee whisked
with unsalted butter and MCT oil. My experience is that it accentuates the
alertness feeling of drinking a lot of coffee but without the wiredness.
However, it tastes like ass - coffee with theanine has very similar effects
and tastes much nicer.

Also worth noting that Dave Asprey talks a lot of hype - like many non-
scientists trying to interpret the literature he tends to find one or two
papers that confirm what he was hoping for, and ignores the counterevidence.
Talk to your doctor before you start having a stick of butter every morning.

------
rhgraysonii
Completely misleading title. This is at best a "breakfast hack" of sorts. It
definitely is a cool concept and introduces interesting ideas, but it surely
is not a food replacement or alternative to soylent.

------
karl_gluck
Or, you can make an actual simple Soylent alternative and do what I do:

\- 8 oz Silk unsweetened original coconut milk

\- 2 scoops (servings) of powdered Slimfast

\- 1 Nature's Way Alive! Women's Multivitamin

\- 8-10g (about 1 tbsp) of Potassium Gluconate*

Add protein at another meal and some omega-3 capsules and you're set. I hate
to reduce my extensive research down to such a simple formula, but that's what
I've done for a while now and it works great.

~~~
mistercow
Another really easy alternative:

\- 60g uncooked dry soybeans

\- 60g uncooked brown rice

\- 7g oil or butter

\- Multivitamin

To make it, you soak the soy and rice in water for a few hours, and then boil
them. Uncooked soy beans may be carcinogenic, so don't eat them raw. You can
boil them into a mush, or for a shorter time, and it will change the
consistency and flavor of the final product. The less time, the more planty it
will be.

Next, drain the soybeans and rice (unless you boiled them into mush) and blend
them together with the oil/butter, water (for however thick you want it) and
salt (to taste). You can also add sweetener and vanilla extract or whatever
flavoring you want.

Take the multivitamin (only once a day, obviously).

The above is in a single serving. I typically will do the boiling in advance
and then blend on a per-serving basis.

------
Matsta
Where's the protein? Sure you might loose some weight, but will it actually be
fat your loosing or muscle tissue?

While fruit and fish oil are good for you, that amount of cream (4 tbsp all
up) probably isn't the best. Cream/Butter is fine in moderation, but I don't
think this much on a daily basis.

